
Execution of Indonesian maid who killed employer while being raped - kim0
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6338277/Execution-Indonesian-maid-killed-employer-raped-sparks-outrage.html#click=https://t.co/ZggnG23gnh
======
axaxs
I suggest anyone with a weak stomach not start down this rabbit hole. As
someone probably more in the know than most, this is extremely common. There
exist tons of videos, typically shared on Facebook, from Saudi Arabia, Kuwait,
and other likeminded places of owners beating, abusing, raping, and even
killing their housemaids, often it seems just for fun. These 'housemaids'
often come from India, the Philippines, Indonesia, and other countries in the
area. (Housemaid in quotes, since many times they are legitimately slaves due
to owners stealing their passports).

Why there isn't absolute outrage, embargo, or even war over this is beyond
me...

~~~
forgot-my-pw
> It was the fourth time in three years that Saudi Arabia had failed to notify
> Jakarta before executing an Indonesian migrant worker.

Holy shit.

If Saudi Arabia doesn't host the holy city of Mecca, I think Indonesia should
already declare a war on them.

~~~
lysp
It gets worse..

> Ms Tursilawati was executed just a week after al-Jubeir, met his Indonesian
> counterpart, Retno Marsudi, and Mr Widodo in Jakarta to discuss migrant
> workers' rights.

> During the meeting, Mr Marsudi emphasised the importance of having a
> mandatory consular notification before carrying out death penalties.

------
snvzz
Sure enough, murder is worse than rape. But I'd argue capital punishment is
even worse than murder.

And should be abolished, everywhere.

